# my experience going thorough PAK Med school system



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

According to my experience going thorough admission process 
Every thing is depend on your case time and requirements.
These are the rquirments by PMDC and HEC
PMDC is education department for private colleges and Hec is for government colleges
You can get admission as foreign if you took SAT2 subject and high school with three subjects physics bio and chem and Equivalence certificate 
BUT
In some colleges you can apply just with sat2 OR equivalence certificate
About the physics you can take math on place of physics
In many or I would say in all private colleges you can get admission with only equivalence and nothing to do with SAT2
If you have any other problem regarding admission so better is call or mail to colleges may be they will understand your problem and will give you admission.
My advice don’t waste time just asking question to medstudentz and colleges submit your applications or * send someone to there*

Get new exprinces and post it to medstudentz
Good luck Allah may help you all:happy:


----------



## spartan MD (Sep 18, 2010)

yup dude. i had pretty much the same expirience. but dont think there are many government colleges with foreign seats, only a few. 

anyway, good peice of info.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

why do people opt medical schools of pakistan india etc? why not newyork canada uk??


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ because they're alot harder to get into and cost an obscene amount of money#rofl


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

PMDC governs all Medical Colleges. Not only Private, but also PUBLIC. It sets standards for proper Medical Education in Pakistan.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> why do people opt medical schools of pakistan india etc? why not newyork canada uk??


Honestly No one in her is happy to go to Pakistan for med education. The truth is med education is much better and easer in her( new york) specially for those who are studying in her from very early age. Moving to Pakistan must cause by any problem. Finical or having low grads. $5000-$15000 looks much lower then $20000-$50000. Yes USA government does provide Financial aid to students but its al depend on your tax papers(in com). Lower grad, when a student get lower grads in high school aromatically your time to receive your degree increase because for having low grads you have to strat your career from 2 years of college instead of 4 so its mean two more years, also your GPA have to very high in order to get your two years of degree to continue with 4 years of college and then higher GPA for complete 4 years of med education to go to med school for two more years. Have to pass lots of tests regent exams with very good scores 75% are passing for colleges but to graduate from high school its 65%. Have to pass sats with 75% 700. 
Some students move to Pakistan because for Islamic education, and also their parents want to send them to there.................
Having these problems students even don't try in New York for admission, my advice is they should try first in here its all like Pakistan every college in here is vary from each other. In these days every one around the world want to become one thing and that is doctor like there is no other degree is exacting on word. Every one on this world is " i want to become doc time is so long and money are too much what to do?... humm... lets move to Pakistan, I have safarish, have 550 on sat and 65% in high school will be doc in 4 years". Some are not having these problems but having a problem....... 
The best of some are move to pak because they want to work in their, in there villages, cities and for Pakistan, not to just get a degree. I know my this post will make angry to lots of you because I used world "safrish" and these problems sorry friends honestly this is a very big true. 
Good luck to all of you and may Allah solve your all problems. be good which ever country you choose to study in.:happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the government colleges merit are very high here ho do they can get there? no safarish is there i think.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

The only problem i have against studying in Canada or US, would pretty much be that once you get through 3-4 years of undergrad...you would have to apply to medical school. Some make it and a lot don't. So like you are not guaranteed anything what will happen after your undergrad. In Canada, there are limited medical schools so it's already hard as it is. In the end it all about hard work. Then again being a doctor is not easy. 
There are program in US that offer a dual Bsc/MD degree in 6 or 7 years straight ouT from highschool and getting it that would be even harder lol. Other then that, i'd be happy to happy to stay back home pursue a a career in medicine.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> the government colleges merit are very high here ho do they can get there? no safarish is there i think.


maybe#rofl



wasaykhan713 said:


> The only problem i have against studying in Canada or US, would pretty much be that once you get through 3-4 years of undergrad...you would have to apply to medical school. Some make it and a lot don't. So like you are not guaranteed anything what will happen after your undergrad. In Canada, there are limited medical schools so it's already hard as it is. In the end it all about hard work. Then again being a doctor is not easy.
> There are program in US that offer a dual Bsc/MD degree in 6 or 7 years straight ouT from highschool and getting it that would be even harder lol. Other then that, i'd be happy to happy to stay back home pursue a a career in medicine.


 
yes thats right, some times its take more then that.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> why do people opt medical schools of pakistan india etc? why not newyork canada uk??


Because of the time constraints. After High School (which is basically after F.Sc in Pakistan), you have to do a 4 year undergraduate in a medical sciences program before applying to Medical school. That takes 4 years! By the time I reached 4th year of medical college here, my friends were only applying to medical school.

Plus, the costs are insane whereas in Pakistan and India the government still looks after it's post-secondary students (for the most part).


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

TheDoc said:


> Because of the time constraints. After High School (which is basically after F.Sc in Pakistan), you have to do a 4 year undergraduate in a medical sciences program before applying to Medical school. That takes 4 years! By the time I reached 4th year of medical college here, my friends were only applying to medical school.
> 
> Plus, the costs are insane whereas in Pakistan and India the government still looks after it's post-secondary students (for the most part).


 right so they take 9 years to be a doctor? #dull


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

2+4+2+2-4=10-12 years
or
4+2+2-4=8-10 years
Pakistani MBBS in USA
5 mbbs+ 2-4 years in USMLE+residency 
but its all depends on you how you will take USMLE and in how many years + residency. 
For specialty its take at least 12 years like pediatric
very few people could reach to this place specialy in New York and Chicago, and from cuny and suny colleges parivits are diffrent and cost, "even don't ask for that".


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

In American medical schools, it's a requirement to pass step 1 at the and of the basic sciences year and pass step 2 by the end of the clinical years in order to graduate. A lot of the medical students get letters for acceptances into residency programs in final year right before they graduate.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> the government colleges merit are very high here ho do they can get there? no safarish is there i think.


Well I think the safarish system works from the bottom... people get good safarish or they give bribes in Fsc. that gives them good scores to apply. 

Gov. colleges also require 'safarish'. Plus they are more interested in bringing in their own families/children into the programs.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

xhedwig said:


> Well I think the safarish system works from the bottom... people get good safarish or they give bribes in Fsc. that gives them good scores to apply.
> 
> Gov. colleges also require 'safarish'. Plus they are more interested in bringing in their own families/children into the programs.


I have to disagree,no doubt sifarish is there,but it is not as common as you think.
There are only few people here who do that kind of stuff(like Bribing the Examiners and stuff) but most people work really hard to get good marks.

And there is no sifarish at all in the open merit selection of medical colleges.
There could be discrepencies in the reserve merit selection though.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> I have to disagree,no doubt sifarish is there,but it is not as common as you think.
> There are only few people here who do that kind of stuff(like Bribing the Examiners and stuff) but most people work really hard to get good marks.
> 
> And there is no sifarish at all in the open merit selection of medical colleges.
> There could be discrepencies in the reserve merit selection though.


I am not saying safrish in marks. just for geting admission. Yes thats true students have to work for good marks. i am not going to name that college, but some one got admission in a college with out any certifect any entry or sat exam. this is not in every college or very essy to get in its very diffcult and as i all ways say every thing depend on college. This is not only in pakistan but also in may countries as well. Safrish is also a luck not all can get that and not every safrish could work. 
its very very very diffcult to get a safrish for ADMISSION but its work not only in our pakistan but in many many other countries as well.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> . i am not going to name that college


 
Surely that college is not a government one os is it?
Because there is no way a sifarish could work in the open merit of governemnt colleges.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Surely that college is not a government one os is it?
> Because there is no way a sifarish could work in the open merit of governemnt colleges.


right that college is not government.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> I have to disagree,no doubt sifarish is there,but it is not as common as you think.
> There are only few people here who do that kind of stuff(like Bribing the Examiners and stuff) but most people work really hard to get good marks.
> 
> And there is no sifarish at all in the open merit selection of medical colleges.
> There could be discrepencies in the reserve merit selection though.


that's a relief... because I keep hearing people who get references or they 'buy' seats. Its not even just medical school even jobs. I have just recently come back to Pakistan. I just completed my Bachelors in Australia and I missed the deadline to apply for med school in Canada in Oct... so I am looking at the Pakistan option. Going to IBCC was a terrible experience for me. They refused to even look at my undergrad and they cut off my marks... yet they gave 784 marks to somebody with a 60% average. So I am really confused how this all works. Because this is Pakistan and when you look at everything as a whole, you cant help but think, hey the only way to get anything done is her through illegal ways.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

xhedwig said:


> that's a relief... because I keep hearing people who get references or they 'buy' seats. Its not even just medical school even jobs. I have just recently come back to Pakistan. I just completed my Bachelors in Australia and I missed the deadline to apply for med school in Canada in Oct... so I am looking at the Pakistan option. Going to IBCC was a terrible experience for me. They refused to even look at my undergrad and they cut off my marks... yet they gave 784 marks to somebody with a 60% average. So I am really confused how this all works. Because this is Pakistan and when you look at everything as a whole, you cant help but think, hey the only way to get anything done is her through illegal ways.


 
This buying seats kind of stuff is getting rarer and rarer day by day.
There are still some private schools in which you can get in by dint of money but they are very less.
So most colleges have invented new ways to give seats on higher rates by naming those seats as FOREIGN seats,overseas Seats,expatriate seats,self finance seats,full payment seats and Blah Blah and these kind of seats are sort of legal too.Government Colleges selection list is relatively transparent.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> why do people opt medical schools of pakistan india etc? why not newyork canada uk??


I've only read a few Pakistani university websites but the criteria is a LOT lower than that of England and I presume other such countries, also the prestige attached with the universities here (i.e Oxford, Cambridge, St.Andrews etc) means a lot of international students apply which leads to a lot of competition. 
Medicine in England would actually be cheaper for me since citizens can get grants and loans which you can pay back slowly but with the current economical climate this might change. Also, because of the loss of jobs at the bottom lots of people are opting for degrees like medicine because of the job security it offers also increasing the competition.
Pakistani universities have a lower criteria and from what I've gathered less competition as well. It would mean I can stay near my extended family and study as opposed to travelling to France or Belgium where I'll have to cope alone


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> This buying seats kind of stuff is getting rarer and rarer day by day.
> There are still some private schools in which you can get in by dint of money but they are very less.
> So most colleges have invented new ways to give seats on higher rates by naming those seats as FOREIGN seats,overseas Seats,expatriate seats,self finance seats,full payment seats and Blah Blah and these kind of seats are sort of legal too.Government Colleges selection list is relatively transparent.


Well I am not talking about the double fees on expatriate or foreign seats. I am fine with that. International students pay a lot in other countries as well. The 'buying seats', I was referring to is the whole under table stuff. How do people get marks in Fsc? 

Fsc is a system where you don't have to learn anything... just memorize it. So if it was about memorizing, any one can do it. The entry test for FUMC for instance, was an exact replica of the MCAT books you get in the market. The weird thing is that the multiple choice questions are of example calculation's answers or an exact number that you cannot derive unless you have memorized the entire book, word to word. Look at SAT II or the American MCAT, they judge your understanding. They have tricks to calculate problems, not rote answers. 

I mean, so many of our government officials basically have/had illegitimate degrees. I am sure out of the 7000 people who sit for the MCAT, some are those people's children. Or military personnel who have more rights in this country than anybody else. 

So my point was that I don't think that government colleges are very transparent and private colleges aren't fighting against unfairness. They look at the money they get. In the end, this is all about business. 

However, I believe there are millions (not thousands) of people in this country who are deserving of a real chance at a proper education. Hats off to those, who do beat the system and get in medical schools with high merits and do good with their degrees.


----------



## sawa_1199 (Oct 1, 2010)

wassaykhan r u in pak abhi?which med school?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

sawa_1199 said:


> wassaykhan r u in pak abhi?which med school?


Yeah, i go to DIMC..


----------



## sawa_1199 (Oct 1, 2010)

okay listen have u heard of the university of toronto? the downtown campus hows it like?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, it's one of the best. It's a really good university in terms of academics and stuff. The campus is simply amazing and huge!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

sawa_1199 said:


> wassaykhan r u in pak abhi?which med school?


Read the forum rules. Posting like this is not allowed and your posts will get deleted if you keep this up.
Thanks.


----------

